# asus windows 8



## barndawg (May 30, 2014)

my asus stopped working while updating after recovery, I took the hard drive out and turned it on and got in to the mainframe I guess and changed a boot to quick boot now I cannot get into mainframe...if this is what it is called..


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Wow! When did Windows Desktop Operating Systems start running on Mainframes?


----------



## barndawg (May 30, 2014)

I do not know much about computers but a friend fixed it once before and showed me this...he turned everything off took out battery then remove hard drive then put battery back in turned on and it...it came up into I am guessing the main frame and showed me hard drive was disabled he eabled it and put it back together...it worked fine then the other day I was recovering the laptop and it stopped working after trying to update....so I tried what he shoed me and I must of turn on or off the wrong thing in boots now all I get is a dark blue screen...


----------

